# سؤال عن طبقات الطريق - ايضا عن السوبربيف



## لمبة شارع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا باش مهندسين ..:84:

طبقات الطريق السريع هل تختلف عن طبقات الطريق الزراعي و ماهو الإختلاف ؟ 

و هل هذه الرسمه البسيطة اللتي عملتها انا صحيحه 









هل تختلف نسبة الدمك بين طبقات الطريق الزراعي و الطريق السريع بالنسبة لطبقات Embankment ؟؟



بعد البحث في هذا المنتدى المفيد وجدت هذه الصورة وضعها أحد المهندسين هنا و لكن حصلت بعض الحاقات ماعرفتهاش 
ماهو الفرق بين sub-base و sub-grade ؟







ماهو الإختلاف بين مارشال و السوبربيف الجديدة ؟؟


متشكرين اوي :84:


----------



## karora (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا بالنسبه للمارشال طريقه الصدم لايمكن من خلالها معرفه القص والزياده في الكثافه لذلك فهي لا تحاكي الواقع ،،اما السوبر بيف فطريقه الدك الدوار او المحوري فيمكن من خلاله معرفه الزياده في الكثافه.
ثانيا بالنسبه للمارشال اختبار الرابط لاياخذ في الاعتبار حجم المرور ودرجه الحراره لذلك لايقيس الواقع الحقلي ،اما السوبر بيف فان اختبار الرابط ياخذ في الاعتبار حجم المرور ودرجه الحراره ولذلك فهي مقياس عملي للواقع.


----------



## karora (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اما اهم اختلاف بين الطرق الزراعيه والسريعه يتمثل في طبقه الاساس الحصوي abcفهي غير موجوده في الطرق الزراعيه ولكنها توجد في الطرق السريعه .

نسبه الدمك للEm في الطرق السريعه 95%اما الزراعيه فهي 90%


----------



## لمبة شارع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا كرورا و رزقك الذرية الصالحة ...


----------



## لمبة شارع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام الا يوجد تعليق على الرسمات اللي جبتها لأنه يهمني كثير الله يخليكم


----------



## لمبة شارع (29 ديسمبر 2010)

up


----------



## أبوحماس (1 يناير 2011)

تحديد نسبة الدمك لطبقات الردم الترابية embankment للطريق سواء أكان طريق سريع بتصنيفاتة المختلفة او كان طريق حضرى أو زراعى تخضع للمواصفات الخاصة للمشروع وربما كانت نسبة الدمك فى طريق سريع فقط 90% أو 92% لكن على العموم الاشتراطات العامة تكون أقل منها فى الطرق الحضرية أو الزراعية .


----------



## لمبة شارع (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا بو حماس


----------



## ماجد عطا (4 يناير 2011)

شوف يا بشمهندس كلة حسب التصميم والمواصفات


----------



## SUMIX (4 يناير 2011)

نسبة الدمك 90% لطبقات الردم للطرق السريعة الواقعة على عمق اكثر من 60 سم من سطح الطريق وكذلك نسبة الدمك لطبقات الردم الواقعة تحت منسوب طبقة القاعدة ( subgrade ) للطرق الزراعية 90% ايضا


----------



## ابو زهدى 2 (5 يناير 2011)

لم يجيب على سؤال الفرق بين 

sub-base و sub-grade

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## مهند منذر (5 يناير 2011)

في رسم احسن بالاشتو يوضح كل الطبقات ويفيدك اكثر وفيه حته طبقة ال surface حاول تبحث عنه واذا ملقيته ابعتلي خبر تحياتي


----------



## ودالبخيت (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم سعادة المهندسين المحترمين 
انا عاوز منكم مساعدة في اختبارات السوبر بيف ( طريقة اجراء اختبار حساسية الرطوبة و اختبار الفرن الدوار )
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير ،،،


----------

